# collapsible crab traps versus crap pots



## dems4me

I've been reading the rule book several times and it says that a recreational licensed crabber can set up to 10 collapsible traps but not more than 30, however they can have 30 traps.... and about 1500 ft. trotline, nothing about crab pots... then they mention the commercial crabber can have X amount of trotline but no where does it say anything about folks having crab pots other than the "traps" have to be no bigger than 1 square foot on the bottom.  Are licensed crabbers (recreational) allowed to use crab pots??  I don't see any mention one way or the other :shrug:


----------



## dems4me

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've been reading the rule book several times and it says that a recreational licensed crabber can set up to 10 collapsible traps but not more than 30, however they can have 30 traps.... and about 1500 ft. trotline, nothing about crab pots... then they mention the commercial crabber can have X amount of trotline but no where does it say anything about folks having crab pots other than the "traps" have to be no bigger than 1 square foot on the bottom.  Are licensed crabbers (recreational) allowed to use crab pots??  I don't see any mention one way or the other :shrug:




anyone??   :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> *collapsible crab traps versus crap pots *




*CRAP *pots don't work very well for catching crabs.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [/b]
> 
> *CRAP *pots don't work very well for catching crabs.




     That's what I get for being half asleep on here


----------



## Ken King

OWNER OF PRIVATE SHORELINE PROPERTY

* 2 crab pots from a private propoerty or pier or within 100 yds of shore and attached by line
* Two cull rings required in upper chamber

    - One measuring at least 2 3/16"
    - One measuring at least 2 5/16"

* Turtle Reduction Device no larger than 1¾" x 4¾"


----------



## Sharon

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *CRAP *pots don't work very well for catching crabs.



But she did catch crap, so pots _must_ work better.


----------



## huntr1

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've been reading the rule book several times and it says that a recreational licensed crabber can set up to 10 collapsible traps but not more than 30, however they can have 30 traps.... and about 1500 ft. trotline, nothing about crab pots... then they mention the commercial crabber can have X amount of trotline but no where does it say anything about folks having crab pots other than the "traps" have to be no bigger than 1 square foot on the bottom.  Are licensed crabbers (recreational) allowed to use crab pots??  I don't see any mention one way or the other :shrug:


 My understanding is that only shoreline property owners and commercial crabbers can use the big square crab pots.

My buddy and I use the collapsable ones.  Last year we used the ring traps.  They beat trot lines hands down.  This year my buddy bought a number of the metal 1' square traps which have the sides that lay flat on the bottom until you pull the trap up and they then form walls around the trap.  He hasn't used them much yet, but no complaints on their opperation so far.


----------



## dems4me

huntr1 said:
			
		

> My understanding is that only shoreline property owners and commercial crabbers can use the big square crab pots.
> 
> My buddy and I use the collapsable ones.  Last year we used the ring traps.  They beat trot lines hands down.  This year my buddy bought a number of the metal 1' square traps which have the sides that lay flat on the bottom until you pull the trap up and they then form walls around the trap.  He hasn't used them much yet, but no complaints on their opperation so far.




I've tried the collapsable one's but they seemed to go off prematurely when folks run by with a huge wake or if the current is strong while dropping them... BF just said he looked it up and they said we can use up to 15 crab pots....  and from reading KK's post he said 100 foot from the shoreline... does that mean anyone can do that from the shoreline?  Ar eyou allowed to leave these out overnight, so long as they are off and to the side, not in the channel or near it and marked with a buoy?


----------



## huntr1

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've tried the collapsable one's but they seemed to go off prematurely when folks run by with a huge wake or if the current is strong while dropping them...


We have never had a problem with premature trap activation.  Maybe you don't have a long enough rope on your trap.  We use 8" sections of pool noodle w/ a 10" piece of pvc pipe thru the middle as floats for the traps.  As far as having a problem with the current, maybe you need to add more weight to the trap so it sinks faster.


----------



## dems4me

huntr1 said:
			
		

> We have never had a problem with premature trap activation.  Maybe you don't have a long enough rope on your trap.  We use 8" sections of pool noodle w/ a 10" piece of pvc pipe thru the middle as floats for the traps.  As far as having a problem with the current, maybe you need to add more weight to the trap so it sinks faster.



I set them up according to the directions on the wrapper... no PVC involved :shrug:


----------



## Ken King

dems4me said:
			
		

> and from reading KK's post he said 100 foot from the shoreline... does that mean anyone can do that from the shoreline.


Read the post Dems, it says *OWNER OF PRIVATE SHORELINE PROPERTY* and it says within 100 yards, not feet.  So no, not just anyone can use them, you must own the property within the 100 yard range from shore to use them and then only two pots can be used.


----------



## dems4me

Ken King said:
			
		

> Read the post Dems, it says *OWNER OF PRIVATE SHORELINE PROPERTY* and it says within 100 yards, not feet.  So no, not just anyone can use them, you must own the property within the 100 yard range from shore to use them and then only two pots can be used.




But it doesn't say anywhere that a recreational crabber CAN'T use pots :shrug:   You just quoted the rules for someone that has a private peir... I don't have a private pier 


Next... :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## Midnightrider

dems4me said:
			
		

> But it doesn't say anywhere that a recreational crabber CAN'T use pots :shrug:   You just quoted the rules for someone that has a private peir... I don't have a private pier
> 
> 
> Next... :shake: :shake: :shake:



Notice that only a shoreline land owner may use crab pots, all others (not commercial) are restricted to use only collaspable traps.


INDIVIDUAL CRABBING 
A license is required of an individual who uses the following gear or takes the following quantity of crabs: 
Trotline (1200 feet of baited line maximum allowed) floats must be the same size, color and shape 
11 to 30 traps or rings 
Up to 10 eel pots for own bait 
More than 2 dozen with a limit of 1 bushel of hard crabs 
More than 1 dozen with a limit of 2 dozen soft crabs or peelers 
A license is NOT required of an individual who uses only the following gear and takes the following quantity of crabs: 
10 or fewer traps and rings 
dipnets 
handlines 
No more than 2 dozen hard crabs 
No more than 1 dozen soft crabs or peelers 
OWNER OF PRIVATE SHORELINE PROPERTY 
Creel limits vary depending on whether the crabber is licensed or not - see Individual Crabbing information above. 
2 crab pots from a private propoerty or pier or within 100 yds of shore and attached by line 
Two cull rings required in upper chamber 
One measuring at least 2 3/16" 
One measuring at least 2 5/16" 
Turtle Reduction Device no larger than 1¾" x 4¾" 
CRABBING FROM A BOAT 
A recreational crabbing boat may be licensed 
The fee for a Recreational Crabbing Boat License is $15 
The owner of the licensed recreational crabbing boat is also issued a complementary statewide Individual Recreational Crabbing License 
The Chesapeake Bay Special Pleasure Boat Sport Fishing License (fee of $40) is valid as a Recreational Crabbing Boat License.


----------



## dems4me

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> Notice that only a shoreline land owner may use crab pots, all others (not commercial) are restricted to use only collaspable traps.
> 
> 
> INDIVIDUAL CRABBING
> A license is required of an individual who uses the following gear or takes the following quantity of crabs:
> Trotline (1200 feet of baited line maximum allowed) floats must be the same size, color and shape
> 11 to 30 traps or rings
> Up to 10 eel pots for own bait
> More than 2 dozen with a limit of 1 bushel of hard crabs
> More than 1 dozen with a limit of 2 dozen soft crabs or peelers
> A license is NOT required of an individual who uses only the following gear and takes the following quantity of crabs:
> 10 or fewer traps and rings
> dipnets
> handlines
> No more than 2 dozen hard crabs
> No more than 1 dozen soft crabs or peelers
> OWNER OF PRIVATE SHORELINE PROPERTY
> Creel limits vary depending on whether the crabber is licensed or not - see Individual Crabbing information above.
> 2 crab pots from a private propoerty or pier or within 100 yds of shore and attached by line
> Two cull rings required in upper chamber
> One measuring at least 2 3/16"
> One measuring at least 2 5/16"
> Turtle Reduction Device no larger than 1¾" x 4¾"
> CRABBING FROM A BOAT
> A recreational crabbing boat may be licensed
> The fee for a Recreational Crabbing Boat License is $15
> The owner of the licensed recreational crabbing boat is also issued a complementary statewide Individual Recreational Crabbing License
> The Chesapeake Bay Special Pleasure Boat Sport Fishing License (fee of $40) is valid as a Recreational Crabbing Boat License.




I just thought they mentinoed that because a person with a peir woudl more likely just throw a pot down and let it sit and walk away from it... the rules don't state that it would be unlawful to use a pot though :shrug: thanks!  Using the not mentioned analogy... it doesn't say anything about pier owners being able to use a trap... there's no mention of traps for those that have a peir... doesn't thereby mean its illegal for them to use a crab trap :shrug:


----------



## Midnightrider

dems4me said:
			
		

> I just thought they mentinoed that because a person with a peir woudl more likely just throw a pot down and let it sit and walk away from it... the rules don't state that it would be unlawful to use a pot though :shrug: thanks!  Using the not mentioned analogy... it doesn't say anything about pier owners being able to use a trap... there's no mention of traps for those that have a peir... doesn't thereby mean its illegal for them to use a crab trap :shrug:




 

heres a link, maybe it will be clearer for you.
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/crab/2004recreationalcrabsummary.html


----------



## dems4me

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> WOW




sorry, let me try again, I was talking to someone at the same time...  

I just thought they mentioned that because a person with a pier would more likely just throw a pot down and let it sit and walk away from it... the rules don't state that it would be unlawful to use a pot though if you are a recreational crabber or on a boat.  Using the "not-mentioned" analogy... it doesn't say anything about pier owners being able to use a trap... there's no mention of traps for those that have a pier... doesn't thereby mean its illegal for them to use a crab trap.

Basically just because it's not mentioned does not exclude the person from lawfully using a different crabbing method. :shrug:  That's how I interpreted it... it says nothnig about how many handlines you can use on your pier, or how many traps you can use on your pier... doesn't mean its unlawful :shrug:



:shake: :shake: :shake:  Next!!!! :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## Midnightrider

dems4me said:
			
		

> sorry, let me try again, I was talking to someone at the same time...
> 
> I just thought they mentioned that because a person with a pier would more likely just throw a pot down and let it sit and walk away from it... the rules don't state that it would be unlawful to use a pot though  thanks! Using the not mentioned analogy... it doesn't say anything about pier owners being able to use a trap... there's no mention of traps for those that have a pier... doesn't thereby mean its illegal for them to use a crab trap.
> 
> Basically just because it's not mentioned does not exclude the person from lawfully using a different crabbing method. :shrug:  That's how I interpreted it... it says nothnig about how many handlines you can use on your pier, or how many traps you can use on your pier... doesn't mean its unlawful :shrug:



Thats one way to look at it, but i think it says using an unlawful technique will get you a $500 fine. 

There is a number at the bottom of the page I linked to in my edit.

Have fun and catch 'em up


----------



## dems4me

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> Thats one way to look at it, but i think it says using an unlawful technique will get you a $500 fine.
> 
> There is a number at the bottom of the page I linked to in my edit.
> 
> Have fun and catch 'em up





thanks... :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## huntr1

Since there seems to be some confusion on the topic of recreational crabbers using crab pots, I have emailed the question to MD DNR.  I will post their response when I get it.


----------



## dems4me

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Since there seems to be some confusion on the topic of recreational crabbers using crab pots, I have emailed the question to MD DNR.  I will post their response when I get it.





Your awesome!!! Thanks!!!! Did you ask if you can leave them out overnight?  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Schizo

Dems... did that "heavy fish" make for some great turtle soup?!


----------



## dems4me

Schizo said:
			
		

> Dems... did that "heavy fish" make for some great turtle soup?!



Yuck!!! No... he was cute though!!!!  I was all excitted thinking it was a HUGE AZZ bass I was reeling in.   I set the hook and started realing it in and it didn't put up much of a fight or didn't break the water which is characteristic of reeling in a bass


----------



## Ken King

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Since there seems to be some confusion on the topic of recreational crabbers using crab pots, I have emailed the question to MD DNR.  I will post their response when I get it.


 No confusion at all, just one person that doesn't understand that to use the crab pot in Maryland you are going to be either a commercial fisherman or a waterfront property owner.


----------



## dems4me

Ken King said:
			
		

> No confusion at all, just one person that doesn't understand that to use the crab pot in Maryland you are going to be either a commercial fisherman or a waterfront property owner.




No, no... I heard recreational boaters can have 15 pots... just because its not listed Ken does not mean its unlawful :shrug:  Just like the traps and handlines aren't listed for waterfront property owners... doesn't mean they are disobeying the law if they use them... it just means its not mentioned one way OR the other. 

:shake: :shake: :shake: :bouncesofffloor: :shake::shake: :shake: :bluefluidsleakingnow: :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## Ken King

dems4me said:
			
		

> No, no... I heard recreational boaters can have 15 pots... just because its not listed Ken does not mean its unlawful :shrug:  Just like the traps and handlines aren't listed for waterfront property owners... doesn't mean they are disobeying the law if they use them... it just means its not mentioned one way OR the other.
> 
> :shake: :shake: :shake: :bouncesofffloor: :shake::shake: :shake: :bluefluidsleakingnow: :shake: :shake: :shake:


 You are being exceedingly dense on the matter.  Read the material in the links provided above and you will see that it is only legal for a waterfront property owner to use the crap pots.  If everyone had the ability they would say that they could be used and how many you could have.  But you go on and believe what you want, set the 15 pots from your boat like you have heard is allowed and we'll see what the first DNR official does when they come across you.


----------



## dems4me

Ken King said:
			
		

> You are being exceedingly dense on the matter.  Read the material in the links provided above and you will see that it is only legal for a waterfront property owner to use the crap pots.  If everyone had the ability they would say that they could be used and how many you could have.  But you go on and believe what you want, set the 15 pots from your boat like you have heard is allowed and we'll see what the first DNR official does when they come across you.




Exeedingly dense?  I prefer the term "exceedingly hopeful and optimistic"   

:shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## huntr1

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Since there seems to be some confusion on the topic of recreational crabbers using crab pots, I have emailed the question to MD DNR.  I will post their response when I get it.





			
				Huntr1 said:
			
		

> Can licensed recreational crabbers use crab pots, or only
> shoreline property owners?
> Thanks,
> Huntr





			
				MD DNR said:
			
		

> Hello Huntr,
> 
> Thank you for writing. Sorry but *no*, you can not use 'crab pots', those are restricted for commercial crabbers and waterfront property owners (2 pots each).  You can use the collapsible traps, I know many people who use them and have success.
> 
> Good luck,
> Paul Genovese
> MD DNR Fisheries


Note the *no* Dems.
Any questions?


----------



## dems4me

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Note the *no* Dems.
> Any questions?




That's kind of what I was thinking but didn't want to hear...   Thanks!!! At least now I know, plus they would take up too much room on the boat... we were doing handlines (actually using fishing poles) and caught two bushels this weekend, they were biting the bait faster than we can net them and drop them in.... huge one's too!!!! I got a female and a male that was 8 1/4 inch from tip to tip!!!!!  Isn't the MD record 9 inches from tip to tip?  All of them were packed and heavy and about 7 inches tip to tip.  They were beyond the term "No. 1's" or "jumbos"  I called these "Jurassic" crabs!!!   either way had a blast.  Definately good to know.  Thanks!!!!  I owe ya' some.   Thanks everyone else for the input!!!


----------

